# 12 in Milwaukee Sliding Compound Miter Saw



## lawyer1976 (Nov 24, 2009)

I bought this tool as a gift to myself. I really looked around and compared it to other similar models. I'm very pleased with my decision.

The work light is awesome and the analog and digital angle indicators seem to be dead on. The cut capacity is the reason that I bought it to replace my 10in saw. It cuts 6 1/2 crown with no clearance issues. Operation is smooth and solid. It is also much more quiet than my Dewalt was

The only downside is that it's heavy and bulky but that is a sacrifice that I'm willing to make.

I give it a 9 out of 10. :thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Have you tried lifting any of the competitors models? It's the nature of the beast that it will be heavy. I am getting ready to replace my old worn out dewalt 12" compound slide with one of those milwaukee models very soon. I have heard nothing but rave rewiews about it.


----------



## LarryS (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
Congratulations on your new purchase, have to agree with you on a few things, the dust collection on the Milwaukee is superior to all other SCMS(except perhaps Festool but there price does not justify it). But when it came time to decide which saw to buy, I went with Dewalt. After looking at floor models in Home Depot two things were not working or were broken on the Milwaukee. The depth adjustment and the blade lock. Checked these issues on the Dewalt Floor model, no issues. Plus the Dewalt had a wider cutting capacity(used very seldom, but priceless when you need it)

I think if you are going to have a dedicated shop SCMS the Milwuakee is the best choice, but if your a mobile contractor and you move your saw around a lot Dewalt has lot less things that will go wrong than the when you are 1 hour away from your backup SCMS.

Just my two bits

Larry


----------

